# who's The Daddy...me hopefully



## marc

im gonna be a daddy, 1st time for me and the missus, im shitting myself but really looking forward to it.

To some of you this is old news but for everyone else, my missus is 17 weeks we find out whether its a boy or a girl in a few weeks.

When we 1st found out i really was hoping it was a boy, but now im not bothered.....as long as its a boy  nah as long as he or she is healthy i'll be happy as larry, i'll let you all know what where having when we go for the next scan :beerchug:


----------



## Chibi Sean

marc said:


> im gonna be a daddy, 1st time for me and the missus, im shitting myself but really looking forward to it.
> 
> To some of you this is old news but for everyone else, my missus is 17 weeks we find out whether its a boy or a girl in a few weeks.
> 
> When we 1st found out i really was hoping it was a boy, but now im not bothered.....as long as its a boy  nah as long as he or she is healthy i'll be happy as larry, i'll let you all know what where having when we go for the next scan :beerchug:


Hopefully you do better than Joe Daddy

Well in mate congratulations.


----------



## NLG

Nice one son! Congratulations


----------



## Kunoichi

If it's a girl you're naming her after Kunoichi.

Her real name at least.

Congrats!


----------



## Cha$e

Congrats and all the best


----------



## Si-K

Once again, congrats....

Remember to keep talking out kid out of those shit names she keeps spouting out!!!.

I seriously hope its a boy...otherwise your gonna have a little girl tapping you out, ha ha.


----------



## Kunoichi

Si-K said:


> a little girl tapping you out


Oh noes!!


----------



## marc

ITS A BOY!!!

Woo hoo, i'll have him down the gym in a mini pair of thai shorts in no time!!!


----------



## JayC

WOO!

****ing congrats lad, you gonna call him Jay?


----------



## marc

Funnily enough....No!

Its in the running ya know mate my missus likes the name james, all weirdos though if ask me 

List of names so far:

Noah

James

Joshua

Oliver

Anyone else feel free to suggest some names, my 2nd name is byrne so no names beginning with B


----------



## Imy

Chuck, naturally.

Not after Chuck Norris, hell no. After the Iceman! =)


----------



## JayC

1. No

2. Yes

3. No

4. No

Heres a few:

Billy, Bob, Basil, Brian, Basingstoke, Marc Jr., Adolf, Severus, Bugs, Brad, Barnaby, Benjamin, Bartholemew, Barry, Barney...


----------



## marc

JayC said:


> 1. No
> 
> 2. Yes
> 
> 3. No
> 
> 4. No
> 
> Heres a few:
> 
> Billy, Bob, Basil, Brian, Basingstoke, Marc Jr.,* Adolf*, Severus, Bugs, Brad, Barnaby, Benjamin, Bartholemew, Barry, Barney...


Thats the one right there, my child will be an evil overlord and sport a dodgy tash


----------



## JayC

Nice to know I've helped!


----------



## Kunoichi

I suppose "either way" names like Taylor, Jordan, Sammy or Trac[e]y are out of question? :evilgrin02:

Your second name, you mean as last name?

I used to quite like Scott when I was younger, after Scott Piper, this motorcicle daredevil 

Scott Byrne? I haven't ever met a limey Scott, it seems to be a more american name.

Jason Byrne.

James and Oliver sound so British. Which he will be after all, but hey... =P

And then there's men's man's names. Colin, Edward, Kevin, and the ultimate name of masculinity, Joe. Rough, hard, crude, badass Joe.

...why do my suggestions seem to fit Americans more? I never see no Kvin and no Edward in England... ok now I'm just rambling =P

Congrats once again Marc, I was kinda hoping of having a lil fighter named after me but congrats nonetheless =)


----------



## West Fight Company

Nice one Marc, congratulations.

I think you should call him Captain. How great would that be?


----------



## JayC

Jason Byrne sounds too much like Matt Damon's character in the Bourne Identity.

And James is an awesome name, but obviously in America you get called Jimmy.

I wouldn't call him Matt either, otherwise he'd be dissed when doing BJJ for having severe Matt Byrne.


----------



## Kunoichi

JayC said:


> Jason Byrne sounds too much like Matt Damon's character in the Bourne Identity.
> 
> And James is an awesome name, but obviously in America you get called Jimmy.
> 
> I wouldn't call him Matt either, otherwise he'd be dissed when doing BJJ for having severe Matt Byrne.


*shoot* I didn't see any movie of the saga so I guess itonly makes sense.

Don't get me wrong, I actually kinda fancy the name James, its a good solid name, but there are so many in the UK already, let's give the future star something more unique ("lets" as in "me not taking any active part in the proccess") ;D

Zac?

(please no more Jacks, people no more Jacks!)


----------



## JayC

Call him Chinese, Severe, Third-Degree?

Zac Byrne is a cool name, but it's too American.


----------



## Kunoichi

JayC said:


> Call him Chinese, Severe, Third-Degree?
> 
> Zac Byrne is a cool name, but it's too American.


*sigh* Yea, that was my thought exactely... yet Oliver sounds too English. Which is unconcievable given that this is England. How dare ye 

I have an inadvert tendency to American sh!t so I'll just shut the hell up


----------



## Chibi Sean

First name "Feel"

Middle name "The"


----------



## Si-K

Well, as if Marc didn't get enough stupidity out of my suggestions he had to go an ask on-line - P.S I know what name they've chosen so far - sounds well hard and made to be a BJJ star!!!!!!!.

And no - he did not like wee Hamish or Royce - so that's mine out.


----------



## marc

Baby boy born at 3am this morning, mother and baby are doing great, leah was in labour for a total of 33 hours!!! absolutly knackered but well worth it, im off to bed now then back to the hospital might not get on here now for a few days, lots of baby sick and poop to clean up


----------



## SickShaolin

marc said:


> Baby boy born at 3am this morning, mother and baby are doing great, leah was in labour for a total of 33 hours!!! absolutly knackered but well worth it, im off to bed now then back to the hospital might not get on here now for a few days, lots of baby sick and poop to clean up


Ahh good luck mate... 

Weight-class? :laugh:


----------



## megatron2

Congrats mate, all he best to your wife and newborn.


----------



## Kunoichi

Thirty-three hours? holy mother of crossharbour O_O

All the best to byrne jr!


----------



## Cha$e

Allo the best to mother and baby oh and of course yourself lol. Get them some baby boxing gloves now!!!1!!


----------



## JayC

I'm guessing I'm the only one here that would call my daughter Kyra-Gracie


----------



## Cha$e

JayC said:


> I'm guessing I'm the only one here that would call my daughter Kyra-Gracie


Kyra is a cool name but the gracie takes it too far for me.


----------



## JayC

Kyra Chow seems a bit weird though no?


----------



## spitfire

hey this is the first ive seen of this wee thread. congratultions to you and your family.the best bit is waking up in the middle of the night and just looking at them. amazin things babies . all the best. ... james is a very good name , my mother thought so. very english. fedor is a jolly one also.


----------



## JayC

Yes, James Byrne is a dashing name


----------



## spitfire

dashing indeed, dont spare the horses. an all that as me nan used to say every bloody day.


----------



## marc

JayC said:


> Yes, James Byrne is a dashing name


We still havent got a name for him but James Byrne is in the mix, so is Henry Byrne, we'll decide on one sometime this week, its hard work all this baby naming stuff!!


----------



## JayC

Henry?! May aswell call him Harold Bishop


----------



## SickShaolin

Name him Andrew after me. ^_^


----------



## unholy_hero

Congrats mate!

Hope your baba is doing well :happy:


----------



## Si-K

James Anthony it is then????????

Still prefer Grayson Byrne though!.


----------



## spitfire

Si-K said:


> James Anthony it is then????????
> 
> Still prefer Grayson Byrne though!.


your nearly there thats my first two names .these names are getting better whats my last one? no it doesnt begin with W.

sorry for buttin in marc. hope the babes doin fine.


----------



## marc

yep we named the little man James Anthony Byrne, initails J.A.B i had to get some kind of muay thai reference in :yes:


----------



## JayC

HAHAHAHA that is brilliant!

Grayson was a cool name to be honest, but it sounds a bit like a BJJ name. Grayson Gracie.

EDIT: My 666th Post. YES


----------



## Si-K

I'm getting used to it now - My middle name is Anthony!!!.

He's gonna be Jay.:yes:


----------



## spitfire

heres to J.A.B.


----------



## NLG

Hey dude, congratulations! Hope all is well and you and your wife are recovering, as well as the new family member.

Hopefuly he'll turn out just like his initials, straight and hard!

hahaha j/k


----------



## marc

LOL, thanks Guys i'll get some pics up of the little dude when i get chance


----------



## Cha$e

marc said:


> LOL, thanks Guys i'll get some pics up of the little dude when i get chance


With bocing gloves and wrestling booties on? I should hope so :laugh:


----------



## marc

What you looking at sucker


----------



## Kunoichi

I don't see no boxing gloves!

eheh cute lil ****er. In a handful of years he'll be down at the gym kicking anything and everything that can hold a kick


----------



## rob

already got the stare down, thats impressive. haha. congratulations


----------



## JayC

Aw that kid is awesome


----------



## marc




----------



## West Fight Company

marc said:


>


hes got your hair-do!


----------



## JayC

or hair-dont


----------



## Kunoichi

West Fight Company said:


> hes got your hair-do!





JayC said:


> or hair-dont


hahahahahahaah :laugh:


----------



## marc

We've both got very cool hair


----------



## NLG

JayC said:


> or hair-dont


Are you a Mexican or a Mexicant? :rofl:


----------



## JayC

Oh dear!


----------



## Bulldog77

Congrats mate

my boy is 14months now LOL hes a little shite LOL.

My daughter was a breeze he is total opposite and i reckon hes gonna be a right handful, he loves footy,UFC and Boxing , when i watch them he sits with me quite, pointing at the TV saying Gar LOL.

Enjoy it pal


----------



## Cha$e

West Fight Company said:


> hes got your hair-do!





JayC said:


> or hair-dont


That made me LOL so hard my sides hurt :laugh:


----------



## Si-K

Jay C - so funny I'm sitting on my own, laughing my moobs off.....top comment:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## JayC

Haha, I'm not usually a comedian. It's a one off lads


----------



## spitfire

JayC said:


> or hair-dont


avin a mooch and I seem to have missed this one..

That's as funny as matt dropping a weight on his foot and marcs tale about the dude on the bench.. He hee. Like it.


----------



## davy

sorry missed this thread! congrats to the missus and yourself & here's to J.A.B!!


----------



## marc

Little update - he's trying to get his jab going - he's nearly there


----------



## davy

aww, looks like he's got tickets to the gun show!


----------

